# Fertilizer hitting spreader tire, is this normal ???



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Just got the Chapin 82050C 70 lb spreader and I noticed some of the fert deflecting off of the top right tire. First time using a spreader like this, is it normal and if not how to fix it?


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

I would call Chapin support.

Can you spot the difference between these two pictures of the same model? I am guessing the impeller of yours is below or close to the wheels, like in the first photo.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

@greencare

Yes I notice the difference. I had seen a Chapin video for this spreader on YouTube and in the video it appears to do the same thing. I'll contact Chapin to get their input.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@LawnDetail is the impeller adjustable up and down? It looks like from the photos it is just further down on the shaft in the first.


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

@LawnDetail please keep us posted on your solution to this, I have the same issue


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Getting Fat said:


> @LawnDetail please keep us posted on your solution to this, I have the same issue


I will, what spreader do you have ?


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

TN Hawkeye said:


> @LawnDetail is the impeller adjustable up and down? It looks like from the photos it is just further down on the shaft in the first.


I noticed another hole in the shaft, will check it out this evening.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

So I contacted Chapins customer service and spoke with Erica. She said it may have something to do with the material but I explained to her it did it with greens grade prill size " XGRN 8-1-8 and standard prill size CX ".

She recommended reducing the throw width to prevent it from even hitting the tire, kind of defeats the purpose in my opinion. I told her there is a hole about an inch up on the shaft and asked if it was for the sole purpose of adjusting the height of the impeller, she said I could try but really didn't answer the question.

She was super nice and appreciated the help but she just didn't sound very sure or confident in her answers. I'll mess with it this evening and see if raising the impeller is even an option.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

You should have emailed her the two photos I posted. I ran across the first photo during my research on buying spreaders and is one of the reasons why I skipped over this particular the Chapin model, since I dealt with the same problem with Scotts Mini.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

From this angle it appears more obvious and intended sitting position.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Here it is, I know it's says Craftsman but it's a Chapin.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

You can probably adjust it freely, which is not a good design. Every picture posted in this thread seems to have the impeller sitting in a different position, or at least, two different positions.


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

thanks for the info. I have a similar issue with my earthway 2150. Will look to see if I can adjust it.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Ok so there is another threaded hole to raise the impeller but when you do that it hits the bottom of the bucket, makes no sense.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

That is probably too high of a position. Maybe there is a hole in between that is covered by the impeller? But before you go about removing screws, best ask Chapin or Craftsman again.



Jacks_Designs said:


> thanks for the info. I have a similar issue with my earthway 2150. Will look to see if I can adjust it.


I think this video deals with your problem:


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

greencare said:


> That is probably too high of a position. Maybe there is a hole in between that is covered by the impeller? But before you go about removing screws, best ask Chapin or Craftsman again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I removed the screw and lowered the impeller, there are only the 2 holes and the top one is to high, tried it out and it stuck on the bottom of the bucket. Going to call Chapin again tomorrow to see if I can get another opinion.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Tap a new hole and presto blammo problem solved. If that's not something that you're up for then adhesive will hold it in place. Raise the impeller all he way up and sand the shaft with some course grit paper....the idea is to scuff it up. Clean the shaft and the bottom of the impeller with denatured alcohol or rubbing alcohol. Slide down the impeller into place and glue it up. PowerGrab would be a good choice.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Those Chapin 80lb spreaders do not get great reviews on Amazon.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

I think I'm just going to return it and go with the Spyker, I don't want to make any mods to it because I don't you should have to do that in order to make it work properly in my opinion.

Other than that issue I think it's a great spreader, easy to push, nice even consistent spread, directional spread works good and I got my settings figured out for my ferts. Thanks for the input.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


> I think I'm just going to return it and go with the Spyker, I don't want to make any mods to it because I don't you should have to do that in order to make it work properly in my opinion.
> 
> Other than that issue I think it's a great spreader, easy to push, nice even consistent spread, directional spread works good and I got my settings figured out for my ferts. Thanks for the input.


I would return it also. No need to modify a brand new product.

Which spyker are you getting and where are you getting the spyker from?


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

greencare said:


> LawnDetail said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just going to return it and go with the Spyker, I don't want to make any mods to it because I don't you should have to do that in order to make it work properly in my opinion.
> ...


 I'm going to go with the Ergo Pro 50 lb
Model # SPY50L-1P

Northern Tool is $322 + $25 shipping, they are the cheapest I've seen so far but there has been post on the forum about damaged products from there.


----------



## barcode148 (Apr 4, 2020)

My Chapin is above the wheel. See the attached photo. The earthway spreaders are the same spreaders with a single sliding mechanism on the bottom. Some of the companies may be using different gear boxes but that's it.

I think you may have had a bad go around with their customer service. My father had an issue with his (we both have one) and they turned around and shipped an entire new parts kit.

You are talking about a 200$ difference to the other option. After having used the Chapin 4 times in the past 2 or so months, I would say it performs well and would consider a second call to Chapin unless you can shift the rotor up. If you can shift it up then definitely move it up.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

barcode148 said:


> My Chapin is above the wheel. See the attached photo. The earthway spreaders are the same spreaders with a single sliding mechanism on the bottom. Some of the companies may be using different gear boxes but that's it.
> 
> I think you may have had a bad go around with their customer service. My father had an issue with his (we both have one) and they turned around and shipped an entire new parts kit.
> 
> You are talking about a 200$ difference to the other option. After having used the Chapin 4 times in the past 2 or so months, I would say it performs well and would consider a second call to Chapin unless you can shift the rotor up. If you can shift it up then definitely move it up.


Thanks for the input, really appreciate it. Could you post a pic of your Chapin from the same angle that I posted showing the holes in the shaft and the distance between the impeller and the bottom of the bucket. 
I will call Chapins again.


----------



## barcode148 (Apr 4, 2020)

It got dark fast so unfortunately this isn't the greatest photo. I can take another tomorrow if you need it. I have 10mm roughly of the metal shaft exposed above the impeller.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

@barcode148 That picture is fine. Yours does sit a bit higher than mine. Thank you.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

If you do return it and decide you dont want to spend the $350 for the spyker I have been pretty happy with the Echo RB-60. Not at all in the same class as the Ergo-pro but also less then a third the price and comes with a solid warranty from a company i have had great experience with.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Jimefam said:


> If you do return it and decide you dont want to spend the $350 for the spyker I have been pretty happy with the Echo RB-60. Not at all in the same class as the Ergo-pro but also less then a third the price and comes with a solid warranty from a company i have had great experience with.


Is there a way to check for calibration on the Echo? As in, check if the settings are corresponding to predesignated calibration.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

@Jimefam Thanks for the suggestion, will have to check it out.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

I have the Chapin as well. See pic below. I can take a better picture tomorrow, but I've had zero issues with it. Spreads fine without hitting the tires. Prior, I was using a cheap Scotts. I had fert lines all over the lawn. After using the Chapin once to spread my fertilizer it completely fixed all the lines. Back to an even looking lawn.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

For reference to my above post, see image below of my Chapin 82050C (this one is listed to hold 70 pounds while the craftsman is listed to hold 80 pounds. So maybe there are some differences?). Regardless, I can confirm that when I am spreading nothing hits the wheels.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

dport said:


> For reference to my above post, see image below of my Chapin 82050C (this one is listed to hold 70 pounds while the craftsman is listed to hold 80 pounds. So maybe there are some differences?). Regardless, I can confirm that when I am spreading nothing hits the wheels.


Thank you for the pic and input, much help.


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

I'm having a similar issue with my new 8030 Chapin spreader. My issue is the agitator. The shaft from the gearbox into the hopper seems too long to me. In the pics you can see the agitator sits almost 3" above the bottom of the hopper. This leaves a lot of material in the bottom and you have to constantly shake the spreader to get the last 3" of material out. 3" of material is a lot! Is this normal? Chapin technical support said that "it should work perfectly". Well it doesn't and I will most likely will be returning this one if I am unable fix. Pretty bummed about it.

Cheers.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

I can confirm mine does the same. I have to do the ol' "spreader hop" to get the last of it out. For some reason I thought I read that any of Earthway's or their clones (such as this Chapin, the craftsman, etc) all have the same issue.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Also, in addition to my post above, my unit was shipped with a 2nd, alternative auger, see pic below. I have not tried this one out yet, but it appears to be lower than the metal one.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm not sure your measurements are correct though. Doesn't look anywhere close to 3 inches above the hopper. Mine sits maybe a half inch above.


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

I beleive that other agitator is for salt applications. I'm guessing I meant the shaft sticks up three inches. I was pretty heated on this when I wrote it up. Either way I wish it was lower.

Thanks for the reply

Cheers


----------

